# 2x 6 week old male syrian hamsters - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: male
Age(s): 6 weeks
Name(s): Bean and Pea
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner was sold a pregnant female. 
Will the group be split: Yes. Syrians are solitary and they are now separated. 
Other:Tiny boys. Have been handled but new owners must be prepared to continue this.

Pea









Bean


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bean has now found a home - Pea is still here!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pea is here. He is growing up in rescue which is always sad. Pea would much prefer being in a home.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

AnnaT said:


> Pea is here. He is growing up in rescue which is always sad. Pea would much prefer being in a home.


That is so sad, I wish I could have helped


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Aww I wish I could help, I'm about to have a spare cage come free and everything but I live in Shropshire and as a student don't drive. I hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pea is still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally he has found a home


----------

